
Ask AI: Is Bob Dylan an Author or a Songwriter? - Yuqing7
https://medium.com/syncedreview/ask-ai-is-bob-dylan-an-author-or-a-songwriter-ee6875d44950
======
oblib
I dunno, but I do know when I was standing in a crowd of 1000s at the Desert
Trip concert he couldn't even muster a single "thank you" for those of us who
paid and showed up.

Considering the lineup, he appeared to be a giant dick.

